# RIA



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey all, check this out. Picked up the RIA M200 4" barreled revolver this morning. It is chambered in .38 Special, and I am anticipating a good range visit with it this Friday. For a "price point" revolver, this gun seems built right. Locks up very tight, the trigger is VERY good, and the cylinder gap is perfect for all six chambers.

It has a robust parkerized finish, and the grips feel very good, though a little "slippery". They get excellent reviews, so I have high hopes. I lucked out in the holster department...I have two paddle holsters, one Kydex and one leather, that fit perfectly.








I will post a range review of the ole girl after Friday's range visit.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Nice. Thought about picking one up.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Nice. Thought about picking one up.


Lol! We'll see how it goes Friday morning...the reviews are solid, so I'm hopeful.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

berettatoter said:


> Lol! We'll see how it goes Friday morning...the reviews are solid, so I'm hopeful.


Range report yet?
I know a guy that bought the same gun recently. He asked for holster recommendations but I didn't have a good answer for him. 
Leads me to this question. What holsters are you using with it?

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

SamBond said:


> Range report yet?
> I know a guy that bought the same gun recently. He asked for holster recommendations but I didn't have a good answer for him.
> Leads me to this question. What holsters are you using with it?
> 
> ...


Yes, I shot it last Friday, and it did wonderful! RIA does not recommend a steady diet of + P, but limited was fine. I ran one cylinder full of Hornady 110 grain + P's through it, and it seemed to just shrug it off. I ran a total of 50 rounds, so the remainder were a combination of 158 grain LRN, and 130 grain FMJ...it ran 100%. All spent casings ejected without any issues too.

I like the grips, even though they are a "tad" slippery. They fill the hand well, and I wear size XL gloves. I painted a bright red strip on the front sight after the range trip. The sights were "okay" with plenty of light between the front and rear, but my eyes will enjoy the bright strip on the front now. Trigger is exceptional for the price range of this revolver.

Lock up and timing are still very tight...of course, time will tell, but I don't anticipate any issues in the near future. It reminds me of an all steel "military issue" revolver, from days gone by. The parkerized finish certainly fits the bill, along with some minor tool marks here and there.

I am a fan of Kydex/leather paddle holster, and the holster that I already had that fits it very well is a Fobus unit. It's model number is RU-101...yup, it's for my Ruger SP101, but fits it just as well. Well, the 4" barrel sticks out of the bottom a bit, but the Ruger only has a barrel that is just over two inches. Really, it's a good fit. Another leather paddle holster I have fit it pretty good too. I ordered it for my EAA Windicator in .357...the RIA fits pretty good though. (mascholster.com)

Anyways, I am very happy so far, with this RIA M200 4". Now that I cleaned it up, am looking forward to using it as a CCW.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh, BTW, I was shooting at my 6" steel plate from 10 and 15 yards, and did not miss one shot. I was not shooting for speed, just accuracy, in both SA and DA.

The 158's seemed to hit about 1.5" high at 10 yards. The + P's hit to point of aim at both 10 and 15, but about one inch to the left...probably me pushing them that way.

It's a good revolver for the money.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks for the range report and holster information. I will pass it along.

Thanks Again,
Sam


----------

